# Unintended- Surprised



## BigTmw_ (Sep 30, 2021)

Recently did a APR Stage 1 flash, and TCU tune. Stock I would normally average about 34.5 MPG Highway, 70MPH or so. Now I've just taken two 300 mile round trips and both times my Average MPG was 38.2. Im driving the same, cruise etc. I really did not expect any increase in milage......sweet....nice surprise.


----------



## Specialwithdride (Jun 5, 2021)

Stock tune runs rich, most tuners lean it out and that increases gas mileage. They do a few other things here and there which help as well.


----------



## Smitmak52 (Jun 10, 2021)

Amazing isn't it? I don't know how or why, but my old APR tuned VWs both got increased mpg after the APR tune. Its really sweet.

I'm currently running a piggyback on my mk7, and it does not improve mileage.


----------



## OliveBug (Sep 30, 2021)

That is a really nice surprise… good to know!


----------



## AntRw (May 31, 2021)

On two 300 mile round trips you'd have to be blasting it the whole time to get mid-twenties Ghosty.

Cruising at 75 mph nets mid thirties on long trips and you can touch 90 whenever you want without putting much of a dent in the mileage.


----------



## Dtbman (Oct 1, 2021)

man you guys must drive like a bunch of old grannies. I get 26 in mixed driving


----------



## Lahj17 (Oct 8, 2021)

Are you all basing these numbers on the trip computer, or are you doing manual calculations based on tank by tank fillups, or even better, long tern cumulative manual calculations based on multiple fiillups? The latter are the only true accurate measure of your fuel efficiency.


----------



## BigTmw_ (Sep 30, 2021)

Dtbman said:


> man you guys must drive like a bunch of old grannies. I get 26 in mixed driving


not necessarily so. Coming across Utah on I-70, keeping up with traffic cruise set at 100....34.6 MPG. Eastern Wyoming N0-So on 85, same story. Haven't taken these high speed trips with this tune....yet Wondering what I'll see. BTW, my wife IS a Granny (64) she regularly does 110+ on these same stretches. After my 110 in a 55 ticket last year, I am the more sane driver....cant afford another tick like that.


----------

